# Lucky Duck and Geese



## Gooseman (Oct 24, 2004)

Just curious if any one has found the "spinner" duck decoy a liability when decoying Canadian geese? My auto shut off/on remote does not work any more and it appears that if the spinner is running when geese are coming in, they flare. Is this common with the robo duck decoys? It seems the flag will help attract geese to a point, but I'm not sure if it is my set up or the robo duck spoiling the decoying. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

You can find many thoughts about using Robo duck decoys while hunting Canada Geese in the Goose Hunting Forum. In my experience they don't like them at all, even the ducks now are starting to get scared of them. It all depends on where you are hunting, and what time of year it is. I would say if you can, keep it turned off whenever the honkers are in the air.....my .02


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Me and a few buddies were up in dakota a couple weekends ago and were on the so called X. We had two luckies up and could not get the geese to come in so finally after we limited out on ducks we took out the luckies. Immediatly after we took them out we had three flocks of damn near 300 geese come into us. That there is my proof that the luckies are detromental to the goose aspect of the hunt. Just my opinion.

__________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: I am with Drew, the geese don't like them and the ducks are starting to get scared of them.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Don't like them!!!


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Haven't liked them from day one....Best thing you can do is have a remote...if not do not use them if you plan to kill geese... :2cents:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I know when I have my robo up the geese won't even look at my spread! I usually have it up in the morning for the ducks and then when the geese start to fly I just take it down. I found that even with ducks this year, I have had better luck without a robo. I think they are starting to be a thing of the past. Someone is going to have to invent something else for us hunters to have the upper hand with. Until then I'll just keep on killing! :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've found that the ducks don't even like them on water anymore. and geese hate them. it seems like they only work well in fields for duck now. IMO


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

God I hate it when people call North Dakota "dakota".


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

for geese, i think the best bet for anything that is similar to a robo would be....im not sure what its called and i dont wanna look but it is a silo and has two bendable wings and you pull a string and they flag lol!!! im plannin on gettin me one of these soon....hopefully! :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that would be a wing waver.


----------

